# Moving to Calgary



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

Does anyone know what the procedure is for getting a 16yr old into high school? He was 16 in January so was wondering if he'll just start Senior high school and does anyone know which are the better senior high schools.
Also looking at making friends with people already out there. We are coming out as a couple with a 16 yr old and a baby on the way xx thanks in advance. My husband USA joiner too.


----------

